
The Universe Is Made of Tiny Bubbles Containing Mini-Universes, Scientists Say - hhs
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yngp/the-universe-is-made-of-tiny-bubbles-containing-mini-universes-scientists-say
======
grawprog
While the vice article is fairly descriptive I found the referenced original
article to be a far better explanation of the research.

[https://physics.aps.org/articles/v12/105](https://physics.aps.org/articles/v12/105)

~~~
RenRav
Thanks for the link

------
AnimalMuppet
Er, well. "According to some wild new theories that haven't been fully
developed yet, the universe _may_ be made of tiny bubbles..."

------
Yaa101
Probably they mean The universe is a space with many black holes that each
contain a universe. A black hole starts life after a big bang.

------
Accujack
Actually, the top level bubbles are called microverses. The recursively
smaller ones inside those bubbles are the miniverses.

------
bobbonew
My head is spinning! ELI5 anyone?

~~~
abolishme
In Minecraft, the whole world is made of cubes. Things are either cubes, or in
the empty space where a cube could be. This line of theories (there have been
many over the years) argue a few things.

First, our reality might also be made of similar Minecraft 'blocks' and block
shaped empty space (that 'space is discrete, not continuous').

Second, that what a block does in one block shaped empty space is not
necessarily going to tell us what it will do when it is in a different block
shaped empty space. (This another way of saying the universal constants may
change at different points in a discrete spacetime, which is ANOTHER way of
saying different 'universes' exist within these points.)

Third, that the blocks and block-shaped empty space inform each others
border/shape/volume and relate to one another in some way. (All of this
together creates a larger structure, which they call a foam).

I think that's the basic gist. A quantum particle is like a block moving
positions in this 'Minecraft grid', and as it does this it becomes subject to
different universal constants.

------
RocketSyntax
Couldn't even get the title right. "The multi-verse is comprised of many
universes."

------
NTDF9
Men in black

